# Who has tried a colonics (good for skin?)



## aprilpgb22 (Dec 3, 2007)

I heard that a colonics is suppose to be good for getting all the yuck out of the walls of our colon. My sister has been trying to get me to do it for the last two years. I am just not comfortable with having someone stick something in my anal area. I heard that it helps clear up your skin as well as you lose a lot of weight in your stomach. This is said to be because a lot of the food sticks to the walls. I am now more intereste in getting one. They say that using an enema is just as effective. Has anyone tried a colonics? If so did it worked for your skin? Or anything else?


----------



## Kathy (Dec 4, 2007)

Well...I've heard the whole thing about cleaning out your system, but helping clear up your skin is a new one for me. I'm just not thrilled with the idea in general! Ewww....lol


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 4, 2007)

okay- i will let you know- i have had it done... i don't know about the whole good skin thing, but i can see how it would follow.

to let you know- you have to have more than one done, it's not comfortable AT ALL and it's a little bit of a let down. i did it before going to miami on vacation. they fill your butt up with warm water... actually - YOU have to put it up there, and they turn on the water. then they sit there and massage your intestines to get stuff to move around, and you ae in charge of telling them when you are "full", which for me was very freaky and i am sure i wasnt even full.

ughhh... it was so not worth it for me to want to go back.

oh- and be sure if you have it done, have some yogurt to rebalance your inner-cultures.

my advice: have more fiber and drink more water.


----------



## andrea90 (Dec 4, 2007)

There is a doctor on the radio. Dr. Dean Adell(probably spelled his name wrong). He says that colonics are worthless and completely unnecessary.


----------



## KellyB (Dec 4, 2007)

They basically dehyrate you and there is no scientific proof that they do a thing.


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, you guys really helped me out alot. My sister insists on having this done and i just don't see what it does that you can't do with a enema except have someone all up in your private area. I am not getting it done now, thanks.


----------



## KellyB (Dec 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aprilpgb22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, you guys really helped me out alot. My sister insists on having this done and i just don't see what it does that you can't do with a enema except have someone all up in your private area. I am not getting it done now, thanks. I'm glad to hear that....


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah..That doesn't sound very pleasant........eek :|


----------



## Nox (Dec 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *andrea90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There is a doctor on the radio. Dr. Dean Adell(probably spelled his name wrong). He says that colonics are worthless and completely unnecessary. I agree with this for the most part, but it can be beneficial for those who've suffered from long-time constipation to go and flush out mucous buildup, if there's been any. I have also heard that it can help to "re-boot" the system back into normal function if the patient has not been having good toilet habits.
I remember getting a colonoscopy done when I was 16 (yes, I know that is young, but it was for something else entirely, not a cancer check). Before they do it, they tell you to clean yourself out the night before so there are no obstructions.

While the Dr. was performing the procedure, I got to see the walls of my colon, and.... clean as a whistle. There was nothing old and dangly hanging around. By itself, a normal functioning colon does it's job if it's "moved" regularly.

I really believe that the idea of colonics took root in some people very strongly because they have never seen the inside of their own colon, or even know what a human colon looks like outside the body. It preys on the fear of people and their aversion of anything that has to do with poop. The thing that gets me flustered, is how some colonics fanatics try to get people to use the system by showing that same stolen photo of an old colon and saying that was an actual bowel movement.


----------



## cbbco (Dec 4, 2007)

"The thing that gets me flustered, is how some colonics fanatics try to get people to use the system by showing that same stolen photo of an old colon and saying that was an actual bowel movement. "

I am so glad you said that. I have seen that photo and I so wanted to try it, but didn't have the money. wow. that is so gross. thanks for the info.


----------



## monniej (Dec 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aprilpgb22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, you guys really helped me out alot. My sister insists on having this done and i just don't see what it does that you can't do with a enema except have someone all up in your private area. I am not getting it done now, thanks. i think this is a good decision, april! i think colonics are only good in extreme cases and definitely not just to improve your skin or loose weight. the damage they can do to your system far outweighs any possible benefit, but that's jmho~


----------



## KellyB (Dec 5, 2007)

While I believe in alternative therapies, you must be careful in which ones you choose. Colonics is not a healthy alternative. Our colons have good bacteria and natural flora which perform necessary functions in our bodies. Washing them out can leave your gut unprotected. The colon also absorbs minerals and electrolytes which if you are deficient in can cause all sorts of nasty things like an irregular heart rhythm for one. If You suffer from constipation, get an enema from the drugstore. It's a lot cheaper and less dangerous. There are many ways to regulate your system without the extreme approach of this "therapy". Dehydrating and robbing your body of it's natural flora is not one of them. The risks far outweigh any possible benefits of which I can see none.


----------



## monniej (Dec 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif While I believe in alternative therapies, you must be careful in which ones you choose. Colonics is not a healthy alternative. Our colons have good bacteria and natural flora which perform necessary functions in our bodies. Washing them out can leave your gut unprotected. The colon also absorbs minerals and electrolytes which if you are deficient in can cause all sorts of nasty things like an irregular heart rhythm for one. If You suffer from constipation, get an enema from the drugstore. It's a lot cheaper and less dangerous. There are many ways to regulate your system without the extreme approach of this "therapy". Dehydrating and robbing your body of it's natural flora is not one of them. The risks far outweigh any possible benefits of which I can see none. kelly, it's so cool to have a nurse here! great advice! thanks bunches!


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, i am so glad we have a nurse.. Kelly i will be going to nursing school next year. I could use any advice you have to give.


----------



## Jinx (Dec 9, 2007)

Some info on colonics/colon cleansers (sorry I didn't post the article,but there is video in it):

http://www.gihealth.com/newsletter/previous/068.html


----------



## vickih (Dec 22, 2007)

No Thanks!


----------



## econ34 (Dec 24, 2007)

eeew




i don't even like going to the doctor to get a check up, i could never go and get something up my butt


----------



## Maysie (Dec 24, 2007)

I always wondered about colonics. Good information!


----------



## wvteacher (Jan 8, 2008)

I also just read an article about colonics which was more negative than positive. In addition to removing good bacteria there is a possibility that your colon could be nicked which would lead to infection. You also need to be sure that everything is clean and sterile. I think eating healthy and drinking lots of water would be a better alternative.


----------



## SOnja Be (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a friend, in her 50's, with Diabetes.  She takes so many Medications, she becomes blocked for days at a time, and it is very painful for her.  I told her about the 15 Day Cleanse from Dr Max Powers.  I even picked her up a bottle.     She chose to go the enema route, which was extremely painful for her, instead.  After one excruciatingly painful episode, she decided to try the Max Powers 15 Day Cleanse, like I had asked.  She's been enema-free for over 6 months now.    I have introduced several of my friends to this amazing product.  No complaints from any of them.  I use it because it keeps my tummy flat!!


----------

